# Sir Vape: Cloupor T6 (100w) and T8 (150w) Pre-booking



## Sir Vape

We have managed to secure a small order of the T8 and T6 being released this month. Sir Vape will only be doing pre-orders on these units. We require a R500 deposit in order to secure your order and we expect them to arrive around the 13/14th November 2014 if all goes well.

If you would like to order - please email us at hugo@sirvape.co.za with:
1) Name
2) Address
3) Tel No
4) Model option 
5) Colour preference (please select a second colour option like black or silver in case your colour is not available)
​*This is an advanced mod for advanced users only. Please be aware that this mod requires knowledge of battery safety and technical know-how to work properly.*

*This is a preorder and the shipment date from Cloupor is subject to change as the manufacturer may need additional time to perform more quality checks before shipping out the units to us. We plan to keep everyone up to date with any updates or changes via email.*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silverbear

You've got my name for the T6 already. Put me down for a Blue one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

I guess ill just have to get another one HOBBIT. i have and addiction to shinny things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Silverbear yeah got you down mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Will be closing pre-orders for these on Sunday guys as need to get our official colour and qty order in on Monday.


----------



## WHeunis

If you had a website, with credit card capabilities...

You really need to get that wagon out the station!


----------



## Sir Vape

I hear ya @WHeunis 

Its coming mate. We have had a number of things to sort out before the site goes live. I apologise for the delay.


----------



## WHeunis

I hope you order some extras of T6 for website sales!

How far in the future do you think the website would go up?


----------



## Sir Vape

It should be up by next Thurs or Fri. Looks like the T6 is pretty popular so we will order a few extra. What colour are you interested in @WHeunis


----------



## WHeunis

Sir Vape said:


> It should be up by next Thurs or Fri. Looks like the T6 is pretty popular so we will order a few extra. What colour are you interested in @WHeunis



Haven't given that much thought to it, but in (probable) order of prefference: Silver, Grey, Black, Blue (worst case choice for me).


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool


----------



## capetocuba

Ah missed the boat here . Good pricing compared to UK vendors!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Gonna have a few extra. Anyone interested pop us an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy

Any news on the IPV3 cos its this or that.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @eviltoy 

We have decided to leave the IPV3 for now. Reason being was the current cost and secondly we feel they need to do more improvements on the device. Maybe in the next batch release we will look at it.


----------



## eviltoy

Ah ok I see. I have a few more questions on the mod but I'll shoot you a PM regarding that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok awesome


----------



## steve

Cant Wait for this .........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yebo yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Cloupors are on their way folks  Whoop whoop!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi @Sir Vape wont this unit's have the same problem that VapeMob discovered?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey meneer @VapeSnow 

Yeah looks like it bro. Managed to stop our order before it left. Waiting for feedback from Cloupor but nothing yet. Doesn't look like any mod over 100w's is performing to its spec's at the moment.


----------



## VapeSnow

Sir Vape said:


> Hey meneer @VapeSnow
> 
> Yeah looks like it bro. Managed to stop our order before it left. Waiting for feedback from Cloupor but nothing yet. Doesn't look like any mod over 100w's is performing to its spec's at the moment.


Thats a pitty. Okay thx for the response


----------



## jtgrey

Sir Vape said:


> Hey meneer @VapeSnow
> 
> Yeah looks like it bro. Managed to stop our order before it left. Waiting for feedback from Cloupor but nothing yet. Doesn't look like any mod over 100w's is performing to its spec's at the moment.


Ai what a bummer


----------



## VandaL

What is the problem with this mod? I haven't seen a single person complain about the performance of the IPV 3, complaints seem to be isolated to the non working touch sensor and charger not working properly, both issues are pretty much non factors to me

Edit
lol don't all these cloupor devices have this issue, even the T5 couldn't do 50w properly.


----------



## Sir Vape

I've see pretty much mixed reviews on the T8. Some really good and some not so good. Just not worth taking the chance and my clients being unhappy and device not doing what it says it does. 

IPV3 seems a bit more solid but have also seen mixed reviews as well. Mostly good and few with concerns as well like you mentioned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Sir Vape said:


> I've see pretty much mixed reviews on the T8. Some really good and some not so good. Just not worth taking the chance and my clients being unhappy and device not doing what it says it does.
> 
> IPV3 seems a bit more solid but have also seen mixed reviews as well. Mostly good and few with concerns as well like you mentioned.



There's a total recall in the IPV3 due to dangerous wiring.


----------



## Sir Vape

Where did you hear that @RevnLucky7 ? You talking about the Liberty Flights in the UK recall a few days ago bro?


----------



## VandaL

RevnLucky7 said:


> There's a total recall in the IPV3 due to dangerous wiring.



I msg'd the place I purchased mine about a week ago because of the whole liberty flights recall. The sales rep response was rather mixed.

_"It seems there may have been mishandling of the product by user error or could very well be a possible problem with the product. But we have sold many units, and we have yet to hear of any problems that are related to that article. The only issue is just that certain attys don't sit complete flush on top of the device, but other than that we have not heard anything."_

Other users report it is some sort of glue left over from the manufacturing process and Liberty Flights are freaking out over nothing.
When SAPO finally decide to deliver mine I will approach it was a degree of caution.

@Sir Vape I haven't read this yet but heres some info: http://thegrumpyvaper.com/ipv3-recalled-due-to-safety-concerns/

http://thegrumpyvaper.com/liberty-flights-issue-another-statement-regarding-ipv3-recall/

EDIT,

Seems that it was a issue with silica glue which was misconstrued as a danger. But I see they are sending it for further testing, let's be honest with these 100w+ devices users need to have proper knowledge of what they purchasing. I can fully imagine lots of end users just popping two different 18650 batteries in, or two 20a or less 18650s and trying to fire at 150w, theres also the issue of not using two 18650s which have not been 'married' for that device so they exhibit different draining patterns and cause irregularities.


----------



## Ccoetzee

I was so looking forward to the T8, I vaped on one of the recalled units from VapeMob and it really didnt deliver the punch I was hoping for! In my honest opinion the Sigelei 100W is a winner, very low voltage drop and insane battery life, will be ordering from you next week Hugo.

Keep up the great work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

